# Filter cartridges for your RO/DI unit



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi peeps, need help purchasing the right filters, what are you using, what size is best .5, 1 or 5, the di resin cartridges I’d rather buy them packed already, tell me where do you get them? Some how I got away from what I was using and my TDS is too high, affordability is a concern, thanks everyone in advance,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

